# Is my dp inappropriate?



## richardzhang (Dec 25, 2009)

*Is my display picture inappropriate?*

I was just wondering if my display picture is inappropriate.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 25, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## Shortey (Dec 25, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> I was just wondering if my *dp* is inappropriate.



I am 12 and what is this?


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 25, 2009)

Display picture and me too.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 25, 2009)

It's funny, leave it, it's good


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 25, 2009)

I was hoping to learn something about double parity. Damn. :fp


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> I was hoping to learn something about double parity. Damn. :fp


You have no idea how much my stomach hurts now


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 25, 2009)

Stop humping de lazer beem!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, I've been going on forums for some five years and I have never heard it called "display picture". That is an incredibly awkward phrase.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 25, 2009)

ummmmm, no comment...


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 25, 2009)

epic win


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Wow, I've been going on forums for some five years and I have never heard it called "display picture". That is an incredibly awkward phrase.



It's what we normally call our MSN pictures (at least over here in Malaysia)


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

I was confused if it was like "Deal Perfect" or something because that is normally what DP is here. I guess it's more an avatar here but dp works. I'd say that you posting it here just called attention to it so even if it was extraordinarily inappropriate more people would just see it through this thread. But no it's not really that bad, not funny in my opinion but not bad.


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 25, 2009)

Actually I think there's nothing wrong with posting a pic of yourself in real life.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

and i think that "avatar" is a weird phrase too because it has nothing to do with indian gods or genetically engineered hybrid bodies


----------



## shelley (Dec 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> and i think that "avatar" is a weird phrase too because it has nothing to do with indian gods or genetically engineered hybrid bodies



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Avatar
Definition 4

Other dictionaries give definitions along the lines of "a visible manifestation or embodiment of an abstract concept"
A picture (or other physical representation, e.g. your character in a game) is a visible manifestation of your online identity, which is a pretty abstract concept for people who haven't met you.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

D'oh!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 25, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> I was hoping to learn something about double parity. Damn. :fp


you're not the only one ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 25, 2009)

@4chan- same, and I was VERY confused and a bit hesitant to click.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 25, 2009)

So should i keep it?


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 25, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> no


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 26, 2009)

it doesn't hurt anybody and some people enjoy it. keep it


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 26, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> it doesn't hurt anybody and some people enjoy it. keep it



It could hurt the 12 year old that is in the picture


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 26, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> esquimalt1 said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't hurt anybody and some people enjoy it. keep it
> ...


That mini-me from Austin powers.


----------

